# Schwinn S30



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone know the quality of this bike? I know someone who is selling it for $120.00. I will not be mr. dare devil on it, just dirt and paved paths.

Scott


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Year ?


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

year? got me. how do i tell?


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> year? got me. how do i tell?


How old is it?


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

i dont know how old it is


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

i weight 250# am i too heavy for it?


----------



## s30.hybrid (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the S-30 line is what they sell at Target. It's a Schwinn but with dept store components. It would probably be ok for what you plan on doing with it but don't expect it to hold up to off road use. Me personally, I would look for something a little more dirt worthy


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is the link to it. maybe u all will be able to tell how old it is?

[email protected]


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ummm, that's an email address.
You talking about this one?
s-20








s-30


----------



## toadwaker (May 17, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> Here is the link to it. maybe u all will be able to tell how old it is?
> 
> [email protected]


You posted a mail-to link, which is an email address link.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

nyfan78 said:


> Here is the link to it. maybe u all will be able to tell how old it is?
> 
> [email protected]


That is not a link to it, it is an e-mail to the seller

It really depends...if it's a 1998 S30, that was a decent (though dated) Sweet Spot full suspension bike. The 1999 version even had a carbon fiber front triangle. If it is in very good condition and you have no aspirations to upgrade then it's a decent buy.

However, when Schwinn was purchased by Pacific Cycles and began selling at department stores in the early 00's, they used the S-30 designation for a cheap full suspension bike and that would not be worth wasting $120 on.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The 98/99 bikes make sweet single speeds .


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

If you're new to bikes or not especially well-versed in repair and maintenance, I'd recommend forgoing this one. If it is from the late '90s, it'll likely need some upkeep, and if it's more recent (and a dept. store bike) you don't want any part of it.


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry my bad here it is.......http://frederick.craigslist.org/bik/1734560309.html


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pass ....................


----------



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

Why pass?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

pass ... or offer him $50


----------



## s30.hybrid (Jun 1, 2009)

*Three reasons:*



nyfan78 said:


> Why pass?


1. It is the newer dept store version of the S-30. It will break sooner than later, and will either be unfixable or not worth fixing

2. It isn't even worth the asking price

3. Mountainbiking is damn fun! At some point you're going to want to venture off the paved paths and hit some real trails. This bike just isn't up to task.

Happy hunting. There are plenty of good deals on craigslist.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Zoke2 said:


> pass ... or offer him $50


Yea, the Hydrocoil Judy (it looks like it but the detail isn't very good) on it would be worth that...then toss the rest of the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## andywilly (Sep 28, 2011)

*Schwinn S-30*

I have a schwinn S-30, It's a 1996 model & was used in the 1996 Olympics by the American Mountain Bike team. This was the 1st year of mountain bike's in the olympic's & the S-30 was from schwinn's quallity bike period, before it became a Wallmart/K-mart bike. Mine has done about about 20'000KM's & is still an awsome bike. Keep's up with all the rest. Whenever I've thought about upgrading, my local bike guy alway's talk's me out of it, mine is a classic & was one of the team bike's in "96. I can go hardcore on it with no hesitation whatsoever, but it excell's at uphill & cross-country. Also an excellent road bike with road tyres on it. As it is a 15 year old bike, you can't upgrade the rear to disc break's, but I find you don't really need them on the rear anyway. I've been offered up to $1800 Aussie dollars for mine (probably cos of it's history) but will keep it as a working part of history. Hope it's still going as strong when it's a vintage!


----------

